

Paperboy – A community of entrepreneurs sharing handy tools for startups - krimkrem
http://trypaperboy.com/

======
pbreit
An uncurated, unorganized list almost seems worse than no list at all.

I've been wondering if there's something like The Wirecutter or Consumers
Reports for software tools/apps like CRM, email marketing, bug tracking,
project mgmt, help desk, customer support, VOIP phones, etc.

~~~
ertand
definitely. looks only overwhelming.

~~~
krimkrem
I was hoping to have more time to scale it up. The growth overwhelmed me.
Categories etc. are being built in as we speak. Hopefully can get pushed asap.

~~~
prawn
You say that like you didn't submit it to HN yourself? ;)

~~~
krimkrem
I did :) but didn't submit it on PH and some of the other outlets that started
attacking the server

------
joshdance
I like the idea. But why do we fixate on the tools? It is like lumberjacks
sitting around discussing axes for hours instead of actually chopping the
trees. Yes you need to find a tool that works for you, and you should take
time to sharpen your ax. But a tool alone doesn't solve any problems.

~~~
encoderer
Because discovery is a problem! I can give you two examples:

I, for example, would love a service that would let me create a pdf invoice
with a simple PUT or POST. I don't need a payments solution, or bookkeeping
software, or a recurring billing service. Stripe gives us 95% of what we need.
But our European users need invoices that show what they paid, and it's a
manual process for us. I've been searching and I've found a couple options but
none really scratch my itch.

On the flip side, I run a SaaS business (which I added to Paperboy), and we've
often heard things like _I didn 't know I needed your service until I
discovered it_.

There are a lot of great tools out there and it's discovery and curation is
not solved. Look at the success of Product Hunt, for example.

~~~
ryanwjackson
@encoder, to your point, this is exactly what we (Paid, www.paidapi.com) do.
Definitely reach out to us if you have any questions. Would love to see how we
can help you out.

------
chrisan
Would be nice if you could add browsing by category. There is also a similar
service that I forgot I subscribed to
[http://saasclub.efounders.co/](http://saasclub.efounders.co/)

~~~
krimkrem
Categories absolutely are going to be added. They already are in the backend,
just need to fill the data a bit

------
jawerty
There's an issue with your CSS rendering on Chrome. It's most likely because
your main css is in the body

~~~
krimkrem
What weird stuff is happening? So I can check it out and fix it asap. tnx

~~~
crindy
For me it just takes a second to kick in. So it's briefly unstyled.

~~~
krimkrem
Ah yes, replicated. Will take a look.

~~~
jawerty
Right, my issue is the same as crindy, sorry for not being specific.

------
gokhan
You can also accept submissions directly through Twitter, less hassle.

 _@trypaperboy Domain to be used for illustrative examples in your
documents.[http://example.com](http://example.com) _

------
acconrad
Genuinely curious - how is this different from ProductHunt? Given the kinds of
things I see in ProductHunt, there seems to be a ton of overlap here.

~~~
krimkrem
I love PH. Wanted to experiment here with a stream that shows only tools for
startups. So no hoverboards, dating apps, or sending friends glitter. You go
to paperboy to find new tools that could make you more productive, thats it.

------
astrodust
By email? What if I don't have that and need it delivered on newsprint to my
doorstep?

~~~
krimkrem
I'll make sure I'll bring it by bike and throw it at your doorstep when 1.0
gets released

